# Altima Audio Tips



## carbuff777 (Apr 6, 2005)

I am looking to all the guru's out there to help identify and share their knowledge of how they upgraded their stock head unit for '02 and up Altimas.

Specifically: What is the output wattage ratings of the base, mid, and high end head units? What Ohm ratings are the speakers for each unit, and how many have utilized the rear door speaker ports. 
I am planning on duplicating a home-spun audio project. A customer of mine back in MPLS used his own caps and coils to create crossover and filtered sound from a STOCK head unit that was not amp'd but thumped like it. Theory goes, by using the right series of caps, coils and what not to eliminate specific frequencies to the front door and rear speakers, he got the door units to just run mid-range and the rears to just run base/sub-base. If any of you can assist me in this adventure, I would greatly appreciate it and I am sure all of us here in the forum will learn a lot with a centralized go-to place for audio info!

BTW: I am planning on adding two 10", amp'd sealed subs from the head unit, but these will be the only two speakers that are amp'd, the rest I want to drive stock wattage at specific frequencies.


----------

